
Epic to circumvent Apple and Google payment system in Fortnite - DrJaws
https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/news/announcing-epic-direct-payment-on-mobile
======
DrJaws
As far as I know, they never made an exception to anyone over the years. I
wonder if they did this time or is just epic trying to force their hands and
will end badly.

[https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/news/the-
fortnite-m...](https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/news/the-fortnite-
mega-drop-permanent-discounts-up-to-20-percent)

